# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Përse 20 min?

## Jeans-boy

Per mendimin ti  jane pak 20 min. qe te lejojne ndryshimin e postit ,duhet te kete te  pakten nje dite kohe, sepse njeri mund te shkruaje dicka qe te nesermen te mos i pelqeje edhe atij vete.
Faleminderit

----------


## Redi

Kete teme e trasferova ketu, pasi ishte hapur ne nje forum tjeter.

Nje dite eshte shume per te edituar temen, pasi ka tema qe marrin nje numer te madh pergjigjesh per nje dite dhe ne rast se hapesi i temes apo postuesi do te editonte shkrimin, atehere tema do te ishte pa vlere dhe nuk do te ishte aq problemi yne, sesa problemi me anetaret e tjere te cilet moren mundimin te pergjigjen ne nje teme, te cilen nuk ja gjejne me referencat nje dite me vone.


Ne nuk i themi anetareve qe te shkruajne me doemos, por perkundrazi, te mendohem mire perpara se te shkruajne dicka, qe te mos behen pishman me vone.
Forumin mundohemi ta mbajme sa me serioz te jete e mundur dhe ndryshimi i mendjes pas nje dite, vetem sa e ul apo e shkaterron seriozitetin e tij.

20 minuta mendoj une jane te mjaftueshme per ta shqyrtuar shkrimin per gabimet gramatikore apo per gabimet ne kodet e ndryshme qe perdorin anetaret.
Megjithate ky minutazh dhe mund te rritet me teper se nuk eshte problem, por qe te kaloje 24 ore, me duket dicka e tepert per arsyet qe lartpermenda.


Shendet

----------


## Jeans-boy

Redi
Ne fakt,nuk jam shprehur mire kur thashe se njeri deshiron te beje ndryshime te postimi i tij sepse mund te ekete shkruajtur dicka qe s'i pelqen edhe atij vete.
Po ta shpjegoj duke u nisur nga rasti im.Kam hapur temen "te them edhe une ndonje" te humori shqiptar ku kam shkruajtur jo edhe aq pak barsoleta.Kur dua te postoj nje te re me duhet patjeter ta dergoj ate si "pergjigje" me vete.,ndersa une do te doja te qe beja minigrupe barcoletash brenda temes qe te  kene tematike te njejte,pra aty ku kam postuar nje barsolete me police te kem mundesi te postoj perseri nje tjeter me police.Nuk e di, mua mu duk me interesante keshtu.
Nejse , mire jane ashtu si jane...
Faleminderit.

----------


## helios

Jeans-boy...une qe perdor butonin qe te con direkt tek posti i fundit nuk do kisha mundesi fare me i lexuar ato ndryshimet dhe barsaletat e reja qe ke futur ti ne poste te vjetra  :buzeqeshje:  Keshtu qe s'prish pune...harxhon pak hapesire per cdo pergjigje te re qe duhet hapur po prape 40 GB mjaftojne dhe dalin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jeans-boy

Keni te drejte.

----------


## Cimo

Te risim nje cike kete minutazhin nuk do ishte keq!!

----------


## Borix

Kusha ka per te thene ndonje gje qe e ka menduar mire, i mjaftojne dhe i teprojne edhe 20 minuta per ta rishikuar (edituar)...

----------

